# Wieder mal... FULLFACE-HELME



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Liebe Biker!

Überlege mir gerade einen Fullface-Helm zu kaufen.

Leider weiß ich bei mir in Innsbruck keinen geeigneten Shop für sowas, also muss ich mal wieder Amazon besuchen; nur die Auswahl geht über...

Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich einer der nicht allzu teuer ist, eine gute Belüftung hat und nicht allzu schwer ist.

Hab (noch) nicht vor mit meinem Ghost ERT 5700 (wo ich mich schon genug mit dem Dämpfer quäle) viel zu springen, aber wenn ich mal den Berg runterrausche und aus irgendwelchen gründen die Kontrolle verliere hätte ich nicht´s dagegen wenn mein Kiefer auch etwas geschützt wäre...

Hoffe ihr Pro´s gebt mir ´nen guten Tipp und lasst mich nicht hängen!

LG aus Tirol


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

also wichtig sind meiner mienung nach : Gewicht, belüftung und halt auch das es nich alzu hässlich aussieht aber die ersten beiden sind halt wichtiger... und natürlich schutz ist aber selbstverständlich!! hab mir den uvex dh gekauft bin derb zufrieden damit wiegt 960 gramm D hab ihn aber ihn dragon blue oder so ^^ is gerade echt günstig hiersn link!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320547696597
normal kostet der 150...^^

hoffe konnnte dir helfen 

ride on Anti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackJ3lly (24. Juni 2010)

Was ist Nicht all zu Teuer????

Bei Sicherheit würde ich nicht zu sehr sparen.

der Uvex ist schon zu empfehlen. Aber ich würde lieber direkt anprobieren, da Helme unteschiedlich ausfallen, von der Grösse und Passform her.

Auch zu empfehlen ist mMn. der O´Neal Fury/ 661 Strike/ Ixs ( Eh Alles der gleiche Helm  )
Der ist Top belüftet Futter waschbar und DoppelD Verschluss!!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

Wo er recht hat


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Also mit "nicht zu teuer" mein ich dass er nicht gerade 200â¬ kosten sollte...

So um die 100â¬ hÃ¤tte ich mir gedacht!

Leider weiÃ ich bei mir in Innsbruck keinen geeigneten HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r sowas...

Was hÃ¤lt ihr vom 661 Comp? Wird mit seinen "leichten" 454 g (lt. Amazon) nicht sehr stabil sein, oder?


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

öhm wo hastn gelesen das der so leicht ist??


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Bei Amazon

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001UECJIQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_i1?pf_rd_m=A1IDDPBG1NC5TQ&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1VTXM1JY8ACDADTXV9EA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375153&pf_rd_i=301128"]SixSixOne Comp white Fullface-Helm (Größe: L) Fahrradhelm Fullface Integral Downhill Helm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

*Produktgewicht inkl. Verpackung:* 454 g


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

loool :OO respekt inkl. verpackung^^ krass :O


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

@ jackJ3lly

welcher meinst ist top belüftet Futter waschbar und mit DoppelD Verschluss?

Ixs gibt´s auch diverse Preisklassen (lt. Amazon)


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Die Cratoni - Helme gibt´s auch so leicht, dementsprechend die Qualität...

Leg auch besonders viel Wert auf die Belüftung!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

hmmm jop...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Am besten auch noch weiß, zieht nicht so viel Hitze an  

Ach ja, und Brillenträger-tauglich sollte er auch noch sein!

Doch nicht so einfach...


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Tendiere zur Zeit zwischen

O`neil Fury http://www.amazon.de/O%C2%B4neal-Fury-Fahrrad-weiss-Oneal/dp/B002SUI2UK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1277384048&sr=8-4
und 
Giro Remedy [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Giro-Fahrrad-Helm-REMEDY-51-55cm-200012019/dp/B0030LDLVQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1277386227&sr=1-1"]Giro Fahrradhelm Remedy - Modell 2009: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]




Der SixSixOne Comp [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001UECJIQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_i1?pf_rd_m=A1IDDPBG1NC5TQ&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1VTXM1JY8ACDADTXV9EA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375153&pf_rd_i=301128"]SixSixOne Comp white Fullface-Helm (Größe: L) Fahrradhelm Fullface Integral Downhill Helm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]  Wird vermutlich nicht so gut sein...

Was sagen eure erfahrungen??

Dürfen aber gerne noch andere Tipps sein!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

also bi den uvex helm passen die uvex brillen auch halt perfekt^^


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Meine (flexible) Brille sollte aber UNTER dem Helm sitzen... 

Sonst seh ich ja gar nichts... Könnte auch mal lustig werden!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

achso  du meinst sozusagen von der form her ne sonnenbrille oder?


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Jep, du sagst es 

Hab mir extra eine zugelegt die sehr flexibel und dünn ist (titan, ohne Fassung) und die sollte unter den Helm passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

coool  1nen moment werde mir mal unter den helm ne sonnenbrille ziehen mal kugn obs passt


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

jo geht =) sogar astrein rutscht ned unso =)


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Bin schon neugierig was ich für ´ne Brille zu Hause hab... 

Hab ich ´ne gute vom Snowboarden... 

Wobei es kein Fehler wäre mal eine zuzulegen die einen guten Kontrast hat... Wobei hab ich da noch ´ne optimale Arbeitsbrille, die auch sporttauglich ist!


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Kannst du die Polsterung raustun und waschen, hat dein Helm einen DoppelD-Verschluss?


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

ich schick dir fotos ja?


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Aber gerne doch!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

geduld krieg einfach kein gutes bild vom verschluss hin xD


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft...


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

so nu gehts los^^


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

tick tack tick tack ^^ geraqde am hochladen sry^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

so jezz kommts^^ also als 1. der helm von außen!





das ist das herausnehmbare innenfutter (durch sowas wie knöpfe befestigt find ich persöhnlich sehr cool dadurch sitzt das futter immer richtig!)




und last but not least der verschluss (hält alles hab ich shcon n paar mal unfreiwillig ausprobiert  also das ganze innenfutter ist rausnehmbar  da sieht man auch gute die knöpfe wo das ran kommt! 




kann nur sagen das ist der bequemste helm den ich je hatte  hat 20 belüftungen und is halt arsch leicht!


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Juni 2010)

Guck mal unter mountainbike.net
Die haben kostenlose Rücksendemöglichkeit bei Nichtpassen des Helmes. Preislich sind die auch ok, nur Auswahl nicht soooo extrem groß.


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

und sacht dir der helm zu oder eher ned? =) ausser von der farbe


----------



## jackJ3lly (24. Juni 2010)

Soooo bääck vom Biken

also den Comp kannste knicken. der is Baugleich mit dem O´Neal backflip. und da kriegste keine Brille drunter.

Wenn du nen Helm um die 100 oironen willst. dann den Fury. Der ist echt gut belüftet und Billiger als der Baugleiche 661. Und ne Brille geht auch drunter. wel wenns warm ist hab ich da immer ne Sonnenbrille drunter auf.


----------



## jackJ3lly (24. Juni 2010)

das is mein fury. kostet zwischen 79 und 109 oironen


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

mainstream deswegen wollt ich den ned


----------



## jackJ3lly (24. Juni 2010)




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

lol dein zitat jack XDDd alleine mitm ständer fahren hat der typ gelitten xD


----------



## jackJ3lly (24. Juni 2010)

frag lieber net

sufu: Biken mit Ständer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

lach mich gerade tot xD


----------



## jackJ3lly (24. Juni 2010)

Siehste dein UVEX hat mich iwi an nen anderen Helm erinnert. Nu weiss ich welchen O´Neal Skad ´10


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

lool stimmt sieht fast 100% gleich aus vonner form :O


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

ähm ... ich glaub die isnd baugleich ham geanu alles gleich ...^^


----------



## jackJ3lly (24. Juni 2010)

Also alles Uvex Helme hier


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

oder alles oneal :OO xD ne ich glaub der uvex isw nochn n ibssl leichter hat aber kein fiberglas^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackJ3lly (24. Juni 2010)

Uvex 995 gr. ,O´neal Skad ca. 900gr. Also beide gleich.


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

meiner wiegt nur 960!! XD auf die 35 gramm bestehe ich


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

lol hate mich da oben derbe verschrieben miente der oneal is noch leichter -.-" sry^^


----------



## jackJ3lly (24. Juni 2010)




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

hab dir ne profilnachricht geschireben


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

So, bin wieder da! 
Sorry, hatte gerade jemanden im Büro sitzen!

Ich tendiere im Moment eher zum O´Neil... Hab ich schon viel gutes gelesen, ausserdem hat er 20 Lüftungsschlitze, und meine Brille sollte laut euch auch drunter passen! 

Kennt ihr den Giro Remedy auch? Hab ich auch schon viel gutes darüber gelesen!

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für euren Einsatz!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

wie gesgat der uvex hat auch 20 und auch die brille passt aber wenn dir oneal lieber ist is das auch ok^^ aber hättest auch vorher reinschreiben könn nur 661 oneal xD


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

@AntiSoftie

Dein Helm gefällt mir nicht schlecht, aber mir kommt vor dass der O´neil doch etwas die bessere Qualität hat...


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

uhhh der gegenteil ist da der fall  immerhin werden die uvex helme noch made in germany ^^ qualität is nicht topbar!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

aber vom design her kann ichs nachvollziehen das oneal 661 geiler aussehen seh ich ein =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Ganz sicher bin ich mir ja immer noch nicht xD

So isses, wenn man nicht weiß was man will  

Das einzige beim Uvex ist die Farbe... Meinst zieht das Schwarz nicht viel wärme an?


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

also bin denn helm schonmal bei 30 grad gefahren durch die super gute durchlüftunng issses echt top! aber wenn man nicht fährt schwitzt man sich natürlich tot aber das ist bei jedem helm der fall


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

immerhin is dein bike auch made in germany  ghost is cool


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/index.php...4&_cid=21_1_1_1_8_27_5541729195_Uvex Downhill

gibts auch ncoh in weiß


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Dann sollte man ihn ja auch nicht tragen... xD

Das größte Prob dass ich beim Bike hab sind die Einstellungen, vor allem beim Dämpfer 

Aber das wird schon werden!  Wenn wieder mal besseres Wetter ist muss ich mich mal mehr damit spielen, aber ich werd ihn vermutlich austauschen.

Hab deinen Helm auch gefunden! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Uvex-Fahrradhelm...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item23072e6012

Glaub da bin ich richtig


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Der orange ist irgendwie cool ;-)

Passt aber nicht zu meinem Bike


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

jo  das meiner  ich glaub is auch nco hdas 09er modell  und der sitzt echt klasse muss ich sagen! wenn du ihne ned magst oder falsche größe kann man ihn ja meistens zurückschicken  also schützen tut der auf jedenfall hab mich schon n paar echt mies hin gelegt mit dem teil und der hat nur minimale lackschäden  ich glaub preis leistung ned topbar ... immerhin is das made in germany nich taiwan ^^ un hab gerade gelesen das er "nur" 14 lüftungen hat^^ ab 20 kmh denkt man hat kein helm mehr auf^^ und ne normale sonnenbrille kann man sehr gut darunter tragen! 

mfg anti


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

"Nur" 14 Lüftungen hat auch der Giro Remedy... Sieht optisch gut aus,  aber der Preis ist beim Uvex bestimmt unschlagbar!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

jo der remedy gefällt mir auch optisch gut!  mein bmx hel mis auch von giro^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Am besten bestell ich mir alle 3 und probier sie durch... 

Amazon wird sich freuen! xD


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

nedmal ne schlechte idee ^^ würd mich aber vorher versichern das man die 2 anderne wieder wechschicken kann xD


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

sparky was hast du denn fürn dämpfer?


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Du sagst es, da muss ich wirklich aufpassen! Am besten wenn ich Sie alle direkt über Amazon bestellen kann; aber ich glaub den O´neil bieten sie nicht an


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

omg es gibt was das amazon nicht hat?! xD


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Hab standartmäßig den X-Fusion O2 PVA, GCS Ghost Custom S, 150 mm verbaut

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/ghost-ert-5700/4143.html

Da siehst das Bike mit allen Angaben 

Bin bei der Mechanik noch ´ne richtige Pflaume, kann nicht mal die Bremsen nachziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

das gleich hat mien vater auch nur in 2010er version xD der kennt sich mit den x fusion dämpfer lgaub ich aus! weil bei seinem geklauten ghost war auch ein x fusion drinne  was ist denn genau das problem mitm dämpfer? zu weich zu hart?


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Mein größtes Prob mit dem Dämpfer ist die Absperrung... Egal wie ich ihn einstelle ist er immer gleich weich!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

kk hast da das ja ein luft dämpfer is muss da entsprechend deines gewichts auch genug luft drinn sein ^^ hast du ne dämpfer pumpe??


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

sach mal hast du msn vllt?^^


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Ne, leider, sitz in der Arbeit  

Pumpe hab ich (noch) keine, aber wenn ich jetzt dann mal Urlaub hab muss ich sowieso meinen Bike-Shop besuchen, dann werd ich mir eine zulegen!

Meinst dass das ganze SVP wegen zu wenig Luft nicht funzt?


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

ich denke ja das is echt derbe wichtig beim luftdämpfer  wieviel wiegste denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich ca. 78kg, nur die WM ist mir zur Zeit etwas zum Verhängnis geworden...

Ist dein Dad mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden? Überleg mir nämlich einen neuen mit Lockout zu kaufen, ist doch besser als SVP, hab ich gelesen.


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

jo also er war relativ zufrieden  bei deinem gewicht brauch der kleine auch shcon seine ca 15bar oder 14   er hat jetzt ein fox rp 23 ^^ mit dem ister zufireden (den kann ich auch empfehlen!  aber der fusion war auch ganz gut hatte nur kein loockout (also dasser halt nedmehr einfedert)  ich würds auch echt erstmal mit luft aufpumpen versuchen! geh zu deinem händler mit deinem bike und frag ihn kurz ob er das mit dir einstellen könne -- machen die händler eig immer!  ich elber fahr kein luftdämpfer aber der fox is schon n richtiger top dämpfer  aber x-fusion is auch ned schlecht


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

hups ^^ sry das lockout braucht ich ned erklären xD seh ich jez erst^^


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich bräuchte jemanden der sich auskennt in meiner Nähe, brauch viel Nachhilfeunterricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

jo dafür is das forum echt geil!  so un nu meine frage! wie ist deine gabel? funzt die geil?


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

ach gott du wohnst ja in ösireich  wollte euch eig nächste woche besuchen dann hab ich mir beide handgelenke gefetzt rehcts getrümmert -.- mein geiler ösi urlaub im arsch ey


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Willst dass ich gleich rot Anlaufe? Kenn mir mit der Gabel fast genausowenig aus... Glaub die gehört auch nachgestellt, gleich wie die Bremsen!

Vermute mal das hat alles den Winter nicht so gut überstanden... Deswegen bräuchte ich ja auch jemanden der mich mal richtig einschult  

Würde mir natürlich am liebsten alles selber machen, die Bremsen, die Dämpfer, aber ich weiß nicht mal was ich alles ölen muss um mein Fahrrad nach dem Winter wieder fit zu machen.  

Aber ich glaub wenn ich mal genug Luft drin hab ist sie super, sie federt gut und die höhenverstellung...


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Wohin wolltest denn? Nach Tirol?  

Hab die Fotos gesehen, mit deinen zwei kaputten Armen... Harter Sturz? Oder war´s bei ´nem Jump?


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

nach nem jump die kurve ned bekommen xD 
ne nich tirol xD ich wollt nach saalbach hinterglemm heisst des da glaub ich^^ xd lohnt sich alleine wegen dem essen von euch ösis Q.Q!!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

omg wegen dir denk ich an euer ******* leckeres essen man du arsch!! xDDD du darfst das jeden tach essen =( da kann man doch garned dünn bleiben x)


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Ach, zu den Salzburgern...

Glaub da kannst eh besser fahren als bei uns 

Naja, ich muss es mir auch selbst kochen... Also das meiste kommt fertig schon in das Backrohr oder in die Friteuse (nach der Arbeit mag ich auch nicht mehr kochen)

Aber wenn ich mal wieder essen gehe... *lecker*


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

xD ja man später zieh nach ösireich


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

nur wie ihr redet ist lustig xDD kannst du so den österreichischen akzent???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Siehst, jetzt weiß ich auch woher ich meine Kilos habe!

Fußballschauen und ausserdem wurde ich in letzter Zeit oft zum essen eingeladen (Geb gehabt)  

Wäre ja cool, kannst mich besuchen kommen


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

ich zieh bei dir ein *g* aber kannst du "österreichisch" xD??


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Noch schlimmer, ich kann den Tiroler akzent!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

bzw herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Schaust WM?


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Ja vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Hab auch eine Tante und ´ne Cousine in München


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Dämpferpumpe... ^^


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

sry war gerade essen


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Dass dauert bei mir noch etwas ^^


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Hab mir jetzt alle 3 bestellt, den besten behalt ich mir 

Und Dämpferpumpe hab ich auch gleich eine mitbestellt


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

warum?


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

xDD jo hast anchgekugt dass dus zurückschicken kannst oder?? xD und dein dämpfer (hab ich gerade von meinem dad erfahren) darfste bei x-fusion auf garkeinenfall so hoch aufpumpen!! höchstens 7 bar oder so xD


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Gut zu wissen! 

Wie schon gesagt, bin nicht gerne von jemanden abhängig, erstrecht nicht vom Händler! Ausserdem vertrau ich denen irgendwie allen nicht wirklich


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

Wie du mir aus der seele sprichst  und wm kug ich nur teilweise^^ interressiere mich ned für fussball  bin baseball fan =D und in münchen war ich auch noch ned aber die sollen da alle leute ******* finden die nicht aus bayern komme nxD


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Hätte wegen dem Druck noch nachgeforscht, hat sich jetzt zum Glück erledigt! 

Zurückschicken kann man immer bei Helmen, wegen der Passform. Nennt men Gewährleistung oder so   Waren 3 verschiedene Verkäufer, bleib nur auf den Lieferkosten sitzen, aber dass ist es mir wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

jop! aber deine helm größe weisst du schon oder? :-D gibts da bei dir eig nen bike park?


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Baseball ist auch cool, sieht man bei uns leider viel zu selten. Und viele kennen sich nicht mit den Regeln aus...

Naja, meine Verwandtschaft ist zum Glück nicht so engstirnig... Meine Cousine WAR mal so als Sie jünger war, aber ist zum Glück klüger geworden


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

also WAR deine cousine mal ne Nazi...rin (???) xD kp wien weiblicher nazi heißt ^^


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Größe hab ich nachgemessen, meine Freundin hat mir extra ein Maßband mit in die Arbeit genommen  

Bei mir gibt´s bei der Hungerburg oder Seegrube einen Bike-Park.

So schlimm war sie nicht, aber mich hat sie nie gemocht


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

hab mal was entdeckt:

http://nordkette-singletrail.at/


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

lol hast echt dein kopfumfang ausgemessen? xDD

Und sind die bikeparks geil?

Gut weil nazi gehören allesamt verbrannt


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Geb ich dir recht, kann keiner was dafür wo und wie er das Licht der Welt erblickt...

Also ich hab gehört dass er den Leuten teilweise zu schwer sein sollte, selbst hab ich ihn noch nie gefahren. Muss mich erst an mein Bike gewöhnen.


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

jep, Kopfumfang 58cm


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

also das video sah (genug federweg verousgesetzt) eig recht einfach aus^^  dein bike hat eig genung federweg dafür =)! Hast echt kein anderes programm? steam skype msn irgendwas?? da kann man besser chatten xd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

die dh strecke auf den berg sieht schon "leicht" schwieriger aus xD


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Hab mir jetzt die Pumpe dazubestellt:
http://www.amazon.de/RCP-Shockmaste...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1277404154&sr=1-1
Sollte für mich als Rookie gut genug sein


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Die meinte ich ja 

Naja, kann mir ja mal schnell msn installieren... Als Admin geht dass ja leicht xD


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

die dämpferpumpe is beim profi auch ned anders - luft bleibt luft xD solange die bar anzeige funzt is doch voll geil dann!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

jo xD will ned das du wegen mir anschiss in deinem job kriegst!


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Ne, kein stress 

Bin nicht mehr wirklich im Dienst, mach nur ´ne Aufsicht.

Ausserdem will ich in den Sommerferien (arbeite an einer Schule) eh meinen PC neu aufsetzen! 

Nur mal hoffen dass die nötigen Ports nicht gesperrt sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Hast eig. ne PS3? xD


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

jo


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

da heiß ich(weiß gayer name) Dangerouz_Boy xD und ihr ösis habt echt alles besser man .. bei euch kommen ja alle kak games uncut hier müssen wir sie bei euch kaufen xD


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Mein Nick = 
*Sparky_81  

*E-Mail msn: [email protected]


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

Ja zum Glück alles uncut! Find ich auch echt sch..... für euch, nur wegen den Idioten die es gibt...


----------



## Sparky81 (24. Juni 2010)

hab ich schon lange kein msn mehr gesehen... *gg*


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

ja -.- derbe unnötige ******* was die usk bei uns bringt ... vorallendingen weil sich jezz jeder die games aus ösireich oder uk holt^^


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

hab dich eig geaddet  adde du mal [email protected]


----------



## User85319 (24. Juni 2010)

omg was denn hier los


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

wurde eher als chat von uns zum schluss missbraucht xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterbomber (24. Juni 2010)

Um nochmal zum Thema Helm zu kommen: Ich kann nur 661- oder THE-Helme im Allgemeinen Empfehlen. Hab selber den 661 "Evolution" und der ist meiner Meinung nach richtig gut.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde. An Sicherheitsausrüstung würde ich NIE sparen. Tust dir da keinen Gefallen mit! Lieber mal 'nen Paar euro mehr hinlegen und die Birne ist sicher


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

hat sich doch alles schon entschieden^^


----------



## Sparky81 (29. Juni 2010)

Also im Moment tendiere ich zum O´neal Fury, ist der einzige mit einem DoppelD-Verschluss...


----------



## AntiSoftie (29. Juni 2010)

was nicht ein grund x) schei doch auf den verschluss ein helm dh/fr helm brauch das nicht! und schon garnicht wenn du nedmal springst ... ausserdem fahr ich mein helm sogar manchmal offen und wenn der helm richtig passen würde, dann würde ein normaler verschluss absolut reichen!


----------



## Sparky81 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich wart eh noch ab  Im enddefekt nehm ich den der am besten sitzt, eh klar!

Und, bist schon wegen deiner Protektorenjacke weitergekommen?


----------



## maddin80 (29. Juni 2010)

Abend zusammen!

Ich überlege, den 661 Flight Warp Helm (Kevlar/Carbon) zu bestellen. Kann der Helm was, ich meine von der Qualität her?

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## AntiSoftie (30. Juni 2010)

@Sparky: jop hab mir jezz die madass bestellt mal sehen wie die sitzt : ) 

@maddin80: also ich denke das es ein !TOP! helm ist! ich würde ihn mir an deiner stelle bei einem laden kaufen/bestellen wo du ihn auch zurückgeben/schicken kannst wenn er dir nicht gefällt!


----------



## Sparky81 (30. Juni 2010)

@Maddin80: Glaub auch nicht dass der Helm schlecht ist, nur relativ schwer...

"Gewicht von zirka 1350g - 1500g"

http://www.jehlebikes.de/sixsixone-flight-helm-helmet.html


----------



## maddin80 (30. Juni 2010)

Danke fÃ¼r Eure Antworten.
Habe mir den Helm schon bestellt, das Angebot war unschlagbar 99â¬ bei Jehlebikes, war gestern eine Aktion, heute wieder 149â¬.

@Antisoftie:
Man kann doch die Ware innerhalb von 2Wochen ohne Angabe von GrÃ¼nden zurÃ¼ck schicken, die Ware darf nur keinen Mangel aufweisen. Alles kein Problem.

@Sparky81:
Gut, da hast Du schon recht, der Helm ist relativ schwer, aber wirklich viel schwerer als mein O'Neill Backflip ist er auch nicht.

GruÃ und danke fÃ¼r Eure Antworten!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparky81 (30. Juni 2010)

Laut meinen Forschungen wiegt der O´Neal Backflip auch "nur" 1100gramm...

Aber das wichtigste ist dass er passt und dass du dich damit wohlfühlst!


----------



## maddin80 (30. Juni 2010)

Deine Nachforschungen :-D stimmen, das ist aber wirklich nicht die Welt. Kann ja mal Rückmeldung geben, wie schwer der Helm dann wirklich auf der Murmel ist und wie er sich so anfühlt.

Gruß


----------



## AntiSoftie (30. Juni 2010)

öhm wenn der echt 1,4 wiegt is das eher n mx helm ..


----------



## maddin80 (1. Juli 2010)

Abend Zusammen!

So, der Helm ist da, er wiegt ganz genau 1371g, er sitzt super und ist schÃ¶n verarbeitet. 

@AntiSoftie:
Habe mal nachgelesen, von der Norm her "Norm 22-05" ist es ein MX Helm.

Das es ein MX Helm ist, finde ich nicht schlimm, ziehe den Helm nur zum Freeriden oder Downhillen an. Und fÃ¼r 99â¬, das Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis ist unschlagbar. 
GruÃ


----------



## AntiSoftie (1. Juli 2010)

Ne meine befürchtung ist das 90% der mx helme sehr sehr schlechte lüftung haben :S


----------



## Shoxar (1. Juli 2010)

Hey leute, was haltet ihr von einem recht billigem Fullface, wie diesem? http://www.protectwear.de/product_info.php?products_id=376&cPath=16
Ist ja alles recht billig dort. Sind die Protektoren zu gebrauchen?

Ansonsten, taugen abnehmbare Kinnbügel was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (2. Juli 2010)

Kann ich nichts zu sagen. TÃV-Abnahme hat er ja, wichtig! Wobei, ich mir dann wohl eher einen vergleichbaren Helm von einer bekannten Marke holen wÃ¼rde, z.B. den O`neill Backflip. Der 2009 mÃ¼sste auch um die 49â¬ kosten. Bin den Backflip fast 2Jahre gefahren.

GruÃ


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Juli 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Hey leute, was haltet ihr von einem recht billigem Fullface, wie diesem? http://www.protectwear.de/product_info.php?products_id=376&cPath=16
> Ist ja alles recht billig dort. Sind die Protektoren zu gebrauchen?
> 
> Ansonsten, taugen abnehmbare Kinnbügel was?



Das ist ziemlich sicher ein Bell Belistic.


----------



## JayHustla (3. April 2013)

hallo zusammen 

ich hab da ein problem und zwar habe ich mir ein full face helm bestellt von troy lee designs in XL 60-62 und leider ist er mir etwas zu eng :-( 
kann mir jemand ein helm empfehlen der vielleicht grösser ausfällt? 
63-64. 

GIRO ist bisher der einzige anbieter den ich in dieser grösse gefunden habe und da ist es grösse L 59-63 :-(

wollte eigentlich etweder POC oder THE oder troy lee designs haben :-( 

hat jemand da erfahrung?

danke im voraus


----------



## kroiterfee (4. April 2013)

was hastn du für ne birne?!


----------



## JayHustla (4. April 2013)

Kopfumfang 63


----------



## JayHustla (4. April 2013)

hat jemand ne ahnung woher ich eine troy lee designs D3 in XXL bekomme? 63-65cm


----------

